# Tev tropin,  any experience?



## Tednatas (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey not promoting this shit but wondering if anyone has used? It's from gates pharmacy


----------



## j2048b (Apr 27, 2015)

I just got a list from a gh group who carries this brand and ive never heard of it to be honest....


----------



## Tednatas (Apr 27, 2015)

Iv 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Not sure if you can see pictures


----------



## j2048b (Apr 27, 2015)

Yup its there....did it come from epic?


----------



## Tednatas (Apr 28, 2015)

Lol yeah.  $5 an iu... Makes me inclined to ask around first


----------



## j2048b (Apr 28, 2015)

Haha yeah man thats like trt clinic prices right there!! 

Grey tops are supposed to be pretty damn good..... But getting pharma is always better but $5 per? Wow...


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 28, 2015)

I took tev-tropin when I was first on hrt/trt from a group out of Florida - prescribled (over 3 years ago).  I can tell what I remember most......it was expensive.

Definitely real gh pharmacy grade.


----------



## Tednatas (Apr 28, 2015)

transcend2007 said:


> I took tev-tropin when I was first on hrt/trt from a group out of Florida - prescribled (over 3 years ago).  I can tell what I remember most......it was expensive.
> 
> Definitely real gh pharmacy grade.


I. Well played sir... 

@J2o48b I agree.  But compared to generics is it worth it.  At least it's free shipping lol. 

I did a search and there was a recall last year on this product.  Maybe I should look at overdosing on peptides


----------



## juuced (Apr 28, 2015)

transcend2007 said:


> I took tev-tropin when I was first on hrt/trt from a group out of Florida - prescribled (over 3 years ago).  I can tell what I remember most......it was expensive.
> 
> Definitely real gh pharmacy grade.



^^^ this was my exact experience as well.  The trev -tropin became unavailable last year so they claim and switched me over to an even more expensive Omnitrope.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 30, 2015)

Tednatas said:


> I. Well played sir...
> 
> @J2o48b I agree.  But compared to generics is it worth it.  At least it's free shipping lol.
> 
> I did a search and there was a recall last year on this product.  Maybe I should look at overdosing on peptides




Nice my screen name is arranged like a mountain! I like it! 


Honestly cost wise id go with grey tops.... Especially since the trev's were discontinued..... U dont know whats really behind that sticker in the vial 

cough peptides cough etc..... But thats my opinion.... There are others out there with pharma where epic might have been found as well.... So id search a bit more and if all else id go w grey tops


----------



## staxs (May 6, 2015)

Sounds too much like tillertropin


----------

